# Not 'gone' -- Recharging!



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

It's been at least a good 3-4 months, if not more, since I started to push out a drawing. Busy is as busy does! Now to _finish_ this one! 

This is an ink (ballpoint pen) sketch of a friend's stallion, _Foxcreek Warrior._ Now to get my butt in gear and get more done!! 

You'll have to pardon the quality; my camera has broken (can you say 'insult to injury'?) and I had to use my whopping 3 megapixel cellular phone camera to snap a shot of this... 








​ 







Reference image, as provided by the owner.​


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Subbing!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing, lovely art work, cant wait to see it finished!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

We missed you! waht have you been up to?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Looking Good so far!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

love it so far


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Tiny, 

Been running around like a chicken with my head cut off! Bamber has finally reached a point where I'm comfortable beginning mounting work. We were hit by the 'Hurricane Isaac storm cells,' so had some free time at work and gave him a break while it was raining. During that, had a friend text me the photo of the horse. 

Otherwise... Cue dating drama. Small town! January I'll be leaving to attend farrier school in Divernon, IL. 

Anything big that I missed here?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Nah. Same old same old.

dating drama? that smells interesting.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Hahaha, if that's what you want to call it! One of these days I'll have to message you the novel that's my 2-3 months of dating excursions...


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Time has been tight... I've been working slowly on this small handful of practice projects. 

First, two wolves playfully wrestling. Referenced from an image taken by Monty Sloan, and used with permission. Drawn in ballpoint ink pens on Canson paper. 9x12" 









Another wolf on Canson paper, this time in HB pencil. 









Aaaaaaaannnnddd the ink sketch of _Foxcreek Warrior_, as soon above in clearer imagery!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What are the red lines? does it erase out after you are done, or what?


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

The "red lines" are pink ink. They'll be gone as I overlay details.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Huh? how did you apply those? is this hand drawn or computer? you overlay wiht what? Keep it simple, girl, my brain needs things to be VERY CLEAR, like water!


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I draw my base "skeleton" in light colored ink (in this case, pink). When I overlay the black ink, it 'disappears.' All drawn by hand!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Looking great as always...glad to see you back


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I see. I draw base in pencil, paint the ink on , then erase the pencil.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I usually draw my base in pencil and then develop from there, erasing later. I haven't drawn in so long that I decided to give myself "no choices" and draw in ink. (I'm very fussy about anatomy.)

As a friend said: 


> *Paige*: _I like pens better simply because it forces you to learn to "cope" with mistakes. You learn the art of being able to cover up something you can't erase. Not only that but you learn better how to balance out the pressure you put on your drawing utensil. Marker work is the same. I've learned how to blend better and have a smoother finished product. None of what I put on paper can be erased. I  HAVE to learn to make it work._


Paige and I have been friends for almost a decade now. She's watched me develop and we've been each others' "harsh critic" throughout the years. And for giggles, a throw-back: 

 *Circa 2008
*


















*Circa 2007
*(Just starting to play with a teeny bit if 'realism')*

























Circa 2006








"Scarred" wolf character








*2005 and back...








(Using an 'alias' a lot)








​


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Here I go... Revisiting a couple oldies.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

You know I stumbled across your DA randomly I think a few weeks ago. I just LOVE your work and am super jealous of your fur work. You make your furry creatures look so simple to draw. It looks so basic and yet I can't even get close. =P

Love the idea quote, if only I could be so brave. xD


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Horsesdontlie said:


> You know I stumbled across your DA randomly I think a few weeks ago. I just LOVE your work and am super jealous of your fur work. You make your furry creatures look so simple to draw. It looks so basic and yet I can't even get close. =P
> 
> Love the idea quote, if only I could be so brave. xD


It took me a while Lol If you look back at the "old stuff," you can see it all used to be pretty contrived. It's like riding... You have to learn how to be tense (so you don't sit like a wet noodle & slip off) but loose, so you don't pinch/over-ask.

Got a few more to add. You guys can always creep up at _Missile Sweet Studio_ and watch my sketchbook, WIPs, and more.  

 ________________________________________________________
Click the thumbnails to see the enlarged versions!







I even found an older sketch I started of my own dog.

​


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

My friend Jess and I discussed a new gridding technique; I was having a difficult time with the forehead on the winner's horse. Spent the last 2 hours or so working on it, and felt confident enough to transfer it & begin the finalizing processes.


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

Ooh, I LOVE how this recent drawing looks so far. Can't wait to see the finished piece.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Those are all fantastic! 

What you said about fur work, can I just download the muscle memory and knowledge? Cause its just killing me. Haha. Makes sense as to what you said though.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

One down! Going to go back when I'm less groggy and have a touch-up session, especially with the (fairly rushed) "background." 










The horse is drawn in .5mm HB mechanical pencil, and the 'background' was done by varying layers of 4B. I'm also going to work on getting a scan and/or better detail shots! Photo reference was provided by the horse's owner.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

The details in the last picture were kind of muffled. So here are some better shots.  Going to do my touch-ups before work and call it done!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Well done! It looks so simple, (Doing detail on grey horses...ugh) I love the depth on the ears and the details in the halter.


----------



## Seebald (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi,

Looks really great. The proportions are you really succeeded. I'm curious to the next.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Amazing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

The wolves are too cool


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

Some of the process -- drawing a Whitetail stag. I can't remember if I found the reference on-line or in my own inventory...


























Finished this one, and it's now officially on it's way to the UK to meet its new owner! 
To recap, this one was a completion of an old drawing... The girl who's going to get this one loved it as-is, so I just added finishing touches to the original drawing instead of revisiting and drawing it again.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

*MAKE SURE TO VOTE FOR ROUND 2! *
Round 2 is no longer accepting submissions. I'm going to announce the winners February 01, so everyone has a chance to get some "likes" on their photos! ​
Did some work with HorseCrazyTeen's facial structure. (Message me if there are any more corrections, dear.) 

Also started StellaIW's portrait. 

Also got the first commission of 2013; a colored pencil drawing of a buckskin, near Leopard Appaloosa filly.


----------

